# Silver maple bowl



## DKMD (May 14, 2016)

I picked up a few chunks of silver maple a while back, and I decided to turn one of them to finish while green. It's one of the few things I can get in abundance around here, and I think it's generally underrated as a turning wood.

This is about 14-15" across and a little shy of 5" deep. Wall thickness is about 1/2". The bottom is completely round, so it'll rock and roll on the table.

The dark 'knot' is actually a walnut dowel I glued in(Titebond) to replace a loose knot that fell out.

Finished with Howard's feed n wax that I picked up from the local big box place. Never tried it before, but it's basically like all the other wax emulsions I've tried. On the upside, it contains orange oil which smells really good.

C&C always welcome

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

That has a little of everything! I really like how your oriented the splotches balanced on both sides. As you know I love big bowls and that one is really nice. Great job on the knot. Still trying to decide if I like that little rdige you left. Undecided as yet lol.

Great job I give it a 9.5 because I save 10's for my own stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful form and wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

Very nice- i like working with silver maple- Nice wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 14, 2016)

Very nice DK

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

Good looking bowl Doc! I prefer a smooth side, but that's just me. Nice orientation on the the wood! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2016)

I like any of the maples, even the soft varieties. Turning the soft ones are a blast, especially when wet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 14, 2016)

Love me some silver maple.Great job as always, and i even like the ridge for lack of a better word. The only thing i don't care for is the idea of turning and letting warp.Just me but the only time i'll do that is if it's going in the fire pit.LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 14, 2016)

I love round bottom bowls!!! People always take a second look at them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2016)

Nice bowl! Geeze I wish we had silver maple around here..... Looks like it didn't deform too much. Speaking of which, the piece of Pistache I got from you moved like crazy, didn't crack though and I left enough thickness to make it round again, just barely, all in all a very sweet wood to turn,...... but I digress.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice bowl! Geeze I wish we had silver maple around here..... Looks like it didn't deform too much. Speaking of which, the piece of Pistache I got from you moved like crazy, didn't crack though and I left enough thickness to make it round again, just barely, all in all a very sweet wood to turn,...... but I digress.......



Pictures Barry, pictures!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (May 14, 2016)

Looks perfect for a family movie night...where everyone else has to get their own bowl...of course.
You're right about SM being somewhat underrated it seems, but this is certainly one of those pieces that makes up for the more typical. I like the added transition on the outside, should make it easier to keep others from grabbing your popcorn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2016)

Like the size, don't like the ridge. Hope it doesn't move too much more and lose stability. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Corjack (May 15, 2016)

I really like it a lot. We have a good bit of silver maple here. But it is mostly along creek bottoms. Trying to find someone I know to let me whack a tree, and make some bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 15, 2016)

Nice job Doc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 15, 2016)

Nice one--no Maple to speak of around here. 
Haven't tried a round bottom bowl yet but there's always the day after tomorrow....


----------

